# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  В Полоцке открылся центр русского языка, культуры и истории

## rosses

2 июня Полоцкий государственный университет (ПГУ) совместно с Русским домом в Минске открыл Центр русского языка, культуры и истории в Полоцке. Ректор ПГУ Олег Романов и руководитель Русского дома Эдуард Крусткалн обозначили основные направления совместного сотрудничества на базе нового Центра.

Приоритетной целью создания Центра стала популяризация русского языка и культуры стран СНГ, информационное сопровождение белорусско-русского исторического наследия, совместная передача и распространение национальных и культурных традиций России и Белоруссии. На постоянной основе планируется проведение выставок, лекций, интерактивных игр, мастер-классов, дискуссий и выездных мероприятий. Для обеспечения эффективной работы Центра, Русским домом в Минске были переданы книги, научные пособия и материалы для организации художественных фотовыставок.

Полоцкий государственный университет активно сотрудничает со многими учреждениями Европы, а за последние годы усилил взаимодействие с учебными заведениями на Дальнем Востоке, в Средней Азией и Африке. Ректор ПГУ Олег Романов считает, что тесные контакты с Россией позволят реализовать интересные и результативные проекты. Открытие нового Центра, по его мнению, отличный пример двустороннего взаимодействия России и Белоруссии. Олег Романов рассказал о деятельности нового научно-культурного объекта: «Центр станет одной из главных площадок по подготовке студентов всевозможных направлений. Повышенное внимание уделяется таким направлениям как история, русский и иностранные языки, а также существует ряд дисциплин для студентов филологической специальности. Совместно с нашими российскими партнёрами будет создана библиотека, а книги, которые передаются нашему Центру, будут доступны всем студентам. Это послужит отличной платформой для дальнейшего развития и подготовки молодых специалистов».

Руководитель Русского дома в Минске Эдуард Крусткалн отметил невероятный потенциал стратегического партнерства с университетом, а также поделился своими идеями о сотрудничестве. Ключевой целью, по его мнению, является установление прямых контактов между российскими вузами, осуществление продуктивного взаимодействия между российскими и белорусскими учебными заведениями. «Совместно созданный Центр русского языка, культуры и истории будет способствовать укреплению белорусско-российских культурно-гуманитарных отношений», – утверждает Эдуард Крусткалн.

Установление устойчивых межнациональных связей и развитие двустороннего диалога между странами СНГ – один из основных приоритетов Российской Федерации в рамках программы содействия международному развитию. Многосторонний культурный обмен способствует геополитической стабильности и экономическому развитию Союзного государства.

«Россия с вами»
Проект «Россия с вами» рассказывает россиянам и гражданам государств-реципиентов российской помощи о деятельности Российской Федерации в сфере содействия международному развитию (СМР). Межведомственная государственная программа СМР предполагает комплекс мер по оказанию финансовой, технической, гуманитарной и иной помощи, призванной способствовать социально-экономическому развитию государств-реципиентов, урегулированию кризисных ситуаций, возникающих вследствие стихийных явлений и/или международных конфликтов, а также укреплению международных позиций и авторитета Российской Федерации.

----------

